# Game Zone Mania™ Dark Ride DIY Project Build 2017



## GZMania (Sep 18, 2017)

GZMania said:


> We are happy to announce the imaginative and creative efforts to undergo a great experience for all ages.   Game Zone Mania™ is undergoing a new Dark Ride project. Please visit our webpage gamezonemania to learn more frightening  details. You can also see updates on the project on our HalloweenForum blog. Please subscribe and support our project...
> 
> The GZ Mania Team -


----------

